# What makes a ragdoll show quality



## raggiemum01

Hello I am looking for advice. I have tried to research what makes a ragdoll kitten show quality but I am finding it hard to find out if my boy would be suitable .
He is a 20week old ragdoll seal point. I would like to show and meet other ragdoll lovers but just not sure what judges look for etc. any information/advice will be appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## QOTN

Your breeder should be able to assess him for you. Is he registered with GCCF? In GCCF pedigree cats are judged to a Standard of Points (SOP.)

www.gccfcats.org/Portals/0/Ragdoll.SOP.pdf

If he does not conform to the SOP you can still show him as a Pedigree Pet. Most shows put on these classes in the Household Pet section.


----------



## raggiemum01

Thank you for your reply, yes he is GCCF registered, his breeder said he is show quality but he does not show himself so not got a lot experience in shows to pass on advice. I know some ragdolls are longer haired than others is there a preference in shows? My boy is quite long haired and not sure if he'd be suitable.


----------



## QOTN

I am afraid I don't know much about the semi-longhair section but I would think less hair would be a fault rather than too much but I think texture will vary between breeds. Compare his coat with the description in the SOP.. I think the best way to learn is to attend shows. You could go without your boy and try talking to Ragdoll exhibitors and see what type and hair wins the classes. Judges do differ in their priorities but you can get a general idea.


----------



## Steverags

Belly spots are a big no no as are tail faults., other than that pointed Ragdolls are one of the easier patterns to show you should book him into a show see what the judges think


----------



## raggiemum01

Thanks guys there is a show in my area in may going to get a schedule and enter him. See if it's for us or not


----------



## raggiemum01

Any tips on grooming etc preparing him to show would be much appreciated
Thank you


----------



## Steverags

Depends how much you want to groom him, we used to bath and blow dry ours when we showed Ragdolls, most just talc and groom


----------



## raggiemum01

How soon before the show would you bath n blow dry.


----------



## Steverags

Again it depends on the cat and his fur, we found 2 days before was a good time to bath, talking is usually done the night before


----------



## raggiemum01

Okay fab thank you for advice.


----------



## Steverags

Which show are you thinking of going too?


----------



## raggiemum01

There is a show in Dundee in May.


----------



## Steverags

Ahhhhh, wrong part of the country for me, I'm down South, I'm sure there will be other Raggie owners there willing to help


----------



## OrientalSlave

raggiemum01 said:


> Any tips on grooming etc preparing him to show would be much appreciated
> Thank you


His breeder should be the best person to advise on show preparation so it's a bit unfortunate if someone wanting to show buys from someone who doesn't show - that is if I've read your original message correctly.

Once you've shown him as a pet there is now no going back to showing as a pedigree so I'd start there, and you need to get him used to car travel as well. For showing you will almost certainly need to bath him a few days before, and there should be no mats, every hair should be separate. Also consider getting a wire top-loading carrier - they are by far the easiest as you will have to get him out for vetting in, put him back in, take him out again to pen him and put him back at the end of the day. They are easy to make covers for as they are rectangular and there are no plastic bits to break. I'd get the larger size.

As well as prepping his coat you need to clip his claws - in theory all paws, but they seem to check front paws and not back paws - and make sure his pedigree name is on the front of his vaccination card, which you will need to take.

Crystal Clear are normally there and sell the white stuff needed for pens, though I buy white fleece baby blankets at Tescos. They should be plain - no pattern, no texture, white edge binding.

The show at Dundee isn't huge (200 pens or so) and it's very busy in the afternoon. The schedule should be out soon. The next show after that at this end of the country is the Scotia in July. it's just south of Lanark.


----------



## raggiemum01

Hi thank you that's really good advice you have gave me.


----------



## Rufus15

At 20 weeks I would bath the morning before. Make sure before any and all baths you must brush and get the fur completely knot-free.

You need green swarfega or groomer's goop, colour specific shampoo, and texturiser, I would also recommend blow drying to give the coat lift. A cool setting and medium spin setting would be best, it takes longer so I often do it in stages, especially as the adolescent and adult coats grow in. A crate is useful for blow drying, particularly as they get bigger and more wriggly.

As he gets older and his adolescent coat grows in, I strongly advise doing a test bath at least three weeks before the show, so you can see how many days after a bath his coat is at its best. This will give you a better idea as to when to bath him.

Make sure you wash right up around his face, but obviously not on his face. Talc or grooming powder once he's dry to finish, make sure he has no powder on him going into the show though as that's not allowed.

Best of luck


----------



## raggiemum01

Rufus15 this is fab advice, thank you for the links too. I've been looking at the products. I've bathed him a few times so he was gets use to it and blow Dried him without too much hassle. 
He's like a toddler just now In at everything so hoping he behaves himself on the day lol.


----------



## Rufus15

I'm sure he will, make sure you upload pics of your rosettes!


----------

